# Nero 2yr white ferret in Cheshire



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

This is Nero who is a big bundle of fluff! He's a friendly boy who we think is about 2yrs old.

Read more: Nick of Time - Nero - 2y White Ferret Hob - CHESHIRE


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww hes lovely if i was in the position of being able to take a ferret i certainly would love him  good look rehoming him


----------

